# the right place



## bubbawhale (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all, PencilHead said I ought probably be talking over in this thread, I started a thread in Newbies and talked to ukgirl and the hemp goddess(thank you very much) about a grow room I just built. I would like to say right off I'm totally ignorant about growing anything inside, that's anything inside. I've started my veggies and my pot inside before but without a grow room, just used a piece of visqueen(sp) and a 2 four foot vho floro fixture(with grow tubes) and it worked beautifully, until planting in my garden. By way of explaination, It's becoming increasingly more complicated to grow my pot in my corn patch(prying eyes). Long story short, I have the room to build a room so I built a room(I built my house, I built my barn, building my grow room took me about four hours, piece of cake) but that's about it, I have a four foot two tuber for light and the ladies said, emphatically, this was not acceptable by any standard. Ok, I hear you, I'm in the market for a 600 watt high pressure sodium fixture(I am assuming hps over mh because of flowering, am I wrong?). I don't learn real quick so, one more time, I took four six gallon containers(I decided four over three when I looked at the room)in my room and they fit perfect with plenty of room to spare. So, twelve square foot, four planters, could I work with a 400 watt system(keep in mind that I don't want to grow super amounts or super potent stuff)? I ask because in this area, on craigslist, no 600 watt systems but lots of 400 watt systems. I measured and I only have room for one light, they are somewhere around 28" diameter, two would take up to much room. Again, would one 400 watt high pressure sodium fixture be sufficient? Earlier on one of the ladies, I believe, said that hps and mh are cooler and less expensive than vho floros not just to run but also to purchase. I left the floros on overnight in my room and the outside air temp was 50(I keep it 50 degrees in my barn when I'm not in there but my grow room is shut up tight) so the overnight temp was 65 degrees. From that you can figure that it will be 65 degrees all the time. This is gonna sound stupid, but, isn't that about right on? Is there something I am not taking into account? Oh, yeah, one final thing to clarify, this is the first time I ever bought seeds(and I am a bit nervous)  before I just begged off friends, they didn't use em anywho. Bought from Amsterdam, afgahn seeds(I didn't know anything about Invicta and sativa, still don't really, went with Invicta for kicks)Yeah, yeah, yeah, whata dummie. I've heard it all before. Here I am, please tell me what you think, other than how silly I am,(I have a wife for that thank you very much). Good talkin to ya.


Larry


----------

